# Bragging for my dad



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I know the rut is going on. But my dads hunting with my grandpa's recurve for three years now with no deer to show. He's missed a few with it and has kept practicing well this morning he was stalking around the field edge and spotted this does feeding towards him. He let her feed to about 15 yards and made the shot. My grandpa hasn't hunted all year due to cancer so he was happy to hear my dad got one with it.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

that's awesome congrats to your dad ! best wishes to your grandpa


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats ! You did fine. Nice job on the recovery.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats to your father and will say a prayer for grandfather .


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks everybody if meant a ton to my dad to get one with that bow


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice! Congrats to your Dad and your Grandpa!


----------



## The_Typical_Type (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice job! Hope you're grandpa's doing fine.


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

not many guys use the old recurve bows anymore. congrats to your dad on a job well done. a prayer for your grandpa.
sherman


----------



## The_Typical_Type (Nov 6, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> not many guys use the old recurve bows anymore. congrats to your dad on a job well done. a prayer for your grandpa.
> sherman


Yup, I use compound or an old Horton crossbow. Recurve was a bit tricky. He did an excellent job!


Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Congrats. Prayers for your Grandpa.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharin'!


----------

